# Happy Days!



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/govern...=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Blog


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> December 2 & 3 will be private sector holidays in the UAE | GulfNews.com


Indeed! definitely making up for the first half of the year.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Where's everyone going? Or are we all on staycations?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Staycation for me and by Staycation I mean....Christmas cleaning....yay! Happy Days Indeed!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Pammy doing the Christmas cleaning....










Iggles doing the same....


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Where's everyone going? Or are we all on staycations?


That's rugby 7s weekend right? Lots of boozing I think


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> That's rugby 7s weekend right? Lots of boozing I think


Oh ******.... Well needs must....


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Shame the 30th isn't a day off!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

asharma0001 said:


> Indeed! definitely making up for the first half of the year.


Even better news for public sector employees!
Five-day holiday for Martyrs’ Day and National Day | The National


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Even better news for public sector employees!
> Five-day holiday for Martyrs’ Day and National Day | The National


Saw that the other week when it was announced. Was hoping the private sector might have mercy on us and follow suit, but no such luck. 

Can't complain though...4-day weekend, with a few weeks back home for Xmas To follow shortly after. 

Flights away are still reasonable over this break, but tempted to just chill out here instead.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> That's rugby 7s weekend right? Lots of boozing I think


Yes. Never been before, so tempted to give it a go this year.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Does RAK count as staycation? Never been north of Ajman in my 7 years here, but finally I think I have made my peace with spending money on travelling within the UAE.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Does RAK count as staycation? Never been north of Ajman in my 7 years here, but finally I think I have made my peace with spending money on travelling within the UAE.


It's a bit wild up north..... I like RAK, lived there for a year.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's different. But not in a bad way.

It feels like what the UAE would be had there never been any oil. Quiet, provincial, a bit dusty with some "westernized" bits. Don't just stay in the resort but drive around the old town for a hour or so too. If you're up there for multiple days, use one day to cross over into Oman and drive up to Khasab at the tip of Musandum and take a dhow tour. It's brilliant.



rsinner said:


> Does RAK count as staycation? Never been north of Ajman in my 7 years here, but finally I think I have made my peace with spending money on travelling within the UAE.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> It's different. But not in a bad way.
> 
> It feels like what the UAE would be had there never been any oil. Quiet, provincial, a bit dusty with some "westernized" bits. Don't just stay in the resort but drive around the old town for a hour or so too. If you're up there for multiple days, use one day to cross over into Oman and drive up to Khasab at the tip of Musandum and take a dhow tour. It's brilliant.


Book The Golden Tulip hotel, it's about an hour from the Border - there is only one coast road that meanders around the bays and fjords (I kid you not). Also try Jebal Jais too.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Book The Golden Tulip hotel, it's about an hour from the Border - there is only one coast road that meanders around the bays and fjords (I kid you not).


The Tulip is about the only half -decent hotel up there - downtown Dubai it isn't 

For the Dhow tour, do the morning ones as the dolphins are most active in the mornings, and Khasab Fort is worth a tip as well.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> It's different. But not in a bad way.
> 
> It feels like what the UAE would be had there never been any oil. Quiet, provincial, a bit dusty with some "westernized" bits. Don't just stay in the resor*t but drive around the old town for a hour or so too.* If you're up there for multiple days, use one day to cross over into Oman and drive up to Khasab at the tip of Musandum and take a dhow tour. It's brilliant.


Why would you want to do that. Its quite possibly the worst place I have ever visited.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're obnoxious, aren't you? All this is a charade to wind us up? :eyebrows:



thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Why would you want to do that. Its quite possibly the worst place I have ever visited.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have seen some pics of friends on a dhow trip - quite impressive. We are actually just going to go to a resort and maybe drive around a bit. The dhow trip etc. will need to wait for the next one hopefully not in too distant a future.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And here's the official tv commercial that goes with our new day off - 
https://www.facebook.com/steadicam.tk/videos/10153102665427102/


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> And here's the official tv commercial that goes with our new day off -
> https://www.facebook.com/steadicam.tk/videos/10153102665427102/


I really liked it.


----------

